# "Reset" Hard Drive



## imadude10 (Oct 30, 2004)

I just need to know how to delete everything off of my hard drive.my comp wont load. i think theres a virus on my hard drive. so, i'm in need of a way to reset it out of a computer. thanx for any help.


hard drive info: western digital WD1200 "CAVIAR" 120gb 
"enhanced IDE hard drive" whatever that means


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What operating system? Do you plan to reinstall it?


----------



## rockinmale (Feb 8, 2003)

Your question is quite vague. I can understand wanting to delete everything and start from scratch. Although, what problems are you having please describe in detail. If there are any errors please right them down and post them here. At this point it may be a software or hardware problem. You may not have to reload your system at all, but we need to know what's going on first.

I dont know what operating system your using? Different operating system are installed differently and that also applies to how to format the hard drive. 

Let us know what's going on and im sure myself or someone else will be happy to help you. 

TC
rockin'male


----------



## imadude10 (Oct 30, 2004)

ok
i have windows 2000. everytime i start up comp, it loads windows then BLUE SCREEN.
it says sumthin about virusscan then turns off. yes after i fix it (if i do) ill reinstall it and probably put XP on it


----------



## rockinmale (Feb 8, 2003)

It could be a virus causing the problem. 
If you plan on installing windows xp. Make sure you do a clean install. Dont do any upgrades from a previous operating system to xp. I've seen way to many problems running the upgrade.

As for installing xp......
You will need to get into your motherboard bios and change the boot order so the cdrom boots first. When booting it was ask something in regards to atapi. hit any key and the window xp installation will start. If for some reason you cannot get into your bios or your system wont boot from a cdrom. You can download a floppy bootdisk version at www.bootdisk.com

As for formatting your hard drive. When windows setup comes up you will be allowed to delete and create partitions. Once you decide it will format the drive and install windows.


----------



## imadude10 (Oct 30, 2004)

ok thank you very much


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have the XP CD, put it in and boot the machine from the CD. After accepting the license, you can erase all the partitions, create new ones, and format the drive.

You can do the same with Windows 2000.

If you just want to erase the contents of the drive, use e-maxx or look for a drive wiping utility from the hard drive manufacturer. But installing XP or 2000 will erase everything if you want it to do so.


----------



## chief.rocka (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't have much time right now but i'll just launch right into it. I have an issue with my hard-drive, it says some config file is corrupted or missing and I can address this issue by putting the OS installation disk in and repairing from there. Every time I try I get up to choosing which OS i want to repair. I enter "1" and hit enter, screen goes completely black for a second then a blue screen comes up with registry_error. So I tried to just wipe the hard-drive by reinstalling the OS (XP) so I try again and after "agreeing" to the EULA I get the same thing. If this is somewhat common with a solution you guys know then please get back to me. If not, then it would be great if you could work with me on this.

Thanks, and if you need any more info regarding the problem I'll get that to you as soon as I have the time.

thanks again


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try wiping all the partitions from the drive so that whatever is there won't be an issue. Make a bootable CD with a partitioning tool and use it to remove the current partitions. No need to make new ones, Just boot from the XP CD and start setup.

You can boot from a Win98 Boot Floppy and use fdisk to do that or:

CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
SystemRescueCD
Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic


----------



## chief.rocka (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't understand the first one cause the different places do DL are in other languages so I downloaded the SystemRescueCD but it is an .iso which I learned was an image, how do I install that on a disk?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How To Write ISO Files To CD

Free ISO burning apps:

Standalone ISO Burner (Be sure to check the "Finalize" box.)
[email protected] ISO Burner
EasyISO
BurnISO
ISOBurn
ISO Recorder for XP (Uses XP's burner and adds context menu - Vista version also available.)


----------



## chief.rocka (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you so much man. You are great at what you do and I'm sure everyone loves you and your help!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The different download locations host the same iso file. You can get the combined Clonezilla-Gparted Live CD here:

http://free.nchc.org.tw/GParted-Clonezilla/gparted-clonezilla-2.3.iso


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

how do i erase my hard drive if my computer wont start? I already have XP installed but i dont have the cd to boot from it?. Is there another way?


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

I thought that maybe you could help me with this problem since you have helped others with it........
how do i erase my hard drive if my computer wont start? I already have XP installed but i dont have the cd to boot from it?. Is there another way?


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

karr: you can use Fdisk to format the drive, but if you don't have a n OS CD, you cannot reinstall an OS.


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

do i have to be on the computer to use it? cuz it wont power on


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

If your PC won't power on, you will have to fix that problem before you can do anything.
Check to see if everyting is hooked up properly with regard to power.
You may need a new Power Supply Unit. If you have one available, install it and try to turn on the PC. If it fails to turn on, your Motherboard may be shot.


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

so i figured out the power problem but i believe that spyware has been downloaded accidentally so it wont fully boot up...
is there a way past that?
thanks for the help


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

karr: What do you mean when you say it won't fully boot?
I think you are going to have to buy an OS disk so that you can reinstall it.
You can spent a lot of time trying to rid your machine of spyware.
Wiping the drive and reinstalling the OS would be a lot faster and easier.
Here's what I'd do.
Run a diagnostic on the Hard drive. If it's OK, buy XP Home or Pro, Install XP and you're good to go.
You will lose all programs, drivers, etc. Drivers can be downloaded and installed from the Mobo maker's site or from the PC maker's site. You would have to find or buy any programs you want and install them, but then you would have a brand new system, without spyware or bugs.
Post back with any questions you have about how to do any of this.
It would also help if you posted the make and model of your machine so I can help you find any drivers you will need.


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

how much will all of this cost? 
is there another way to change the boot process so it will get me in?
also what drivers should i install from the MOBO site?
and would it be cheaper to simply buy a new hard drive and load the software?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

What type of computer do you have? If it is a HP Dell, wtc it may have a restore partition on it. If so you can boot from that and reinstall. You would just need to know the key to hit during boot to enter that partition.

If the machine doesn't have the partition you need the cd.


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

i have a toshiba so is this still possible?


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

i have a toshiba L30/L50 series and what is happenning is that when i turn it on a screen is coming up asking about 5 different ways to boot it... 3 safe modes ...... using last working configurations....and start windows normally
i have tried all options and they all lead to a blue screen stating that it may be a spyware problem but it powers off before i can read the entire error


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Here is a list of OS's from Newegg.com. Take your pick.
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=368&name=Operating-Systems
I would stay away from Vista, though.
You can spend weeks trying to fix your spyware problem. 
On the other hand, with the OS disk, it will take about 1 hour to install a new, clean, Windows OS, with no virus, spyware, etc. Also, there will be no Programs or drivers.
These will have to be installed from any Program disks you may have, or in the case of drivers, from the PC maker's site.


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

thank you so much for the help u have made this a lot easier
:up:


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

is it possible to use microsoft office 2003 as an OS disk?? and if so how would i do this


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

a swcond question for you is that if i have windows xp for dell but i have toshiba is it still possible to boot from this disk?


----------



## Severcool (Aug 24, 2007)

No you cannot use M$ Office as an OS disk.

Second, you nay use any XP OS disk, even one from Dell.


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

how do i do that? it keeps saying that it is liscensed foe DELL only and then it asks for a command prompt


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

can anybody help me??????????????


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

*I am going to be flat out mean*
this post will probably be deleted by the moderators---

but I am starting to think you are trying to be funny or joking!!!!!!!!!!!

first you say you have windows 2000 installed!!!!!!!!!!
you want to install XP on to your harddrive!!!!!!!!!!
*posters say to do a clean install---not a upgrade.*

you ask how to do this!!!!!!!!!
*we give the steps to follow*

next you say you still have virus even though you went from windows2000
to windows XP---
you keep asking about how to reformat and erase the virus.
*several posters give links to free programs and advice on what steps to
take.*

next you say you want to save money by using 2007 Office as a O/S--
*if you have the complete version---that's way more expensive than 
a XP DVD version*

*so last ---if you did a clean /full install of XP--you already erased your 
virus from the harddrive.
if you that worried--buy a new harddrive---*

but I think you just want to be funny----

if not I apologize ----- and take the dang thing to a *computer repair shop*

because every one of your questions has already been answered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

POST REMOVED BY ADMIN.

I would HIGHLY SUGGEST a review of the forum rules BEFORE you post another word here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Karr! You need to watch your language around here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've removed your post and will have no problem removing YOU as well if you think you need to use that kind of language here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Severcool said:


> No you cannot use M$ Office as an OS disk.
> 
> Second, you nay use any XP OS disk, even one from Dell.


That is NOT true. If the OS came with a Dell system it CANNOT be used to install on any other computer.


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

EDITED BY ADMIN.

*I think I have been helpful*

this forum is for people who want to learn and are willing to take/accept advice
or suggestions.

we can only give steps.
it is up to you to follow the steps or suggestions.

there is nothing we can do for someone who just stands in the
middle of the room and hollers *help/help/help*
over and over again.

we are not setting in front of your computer to see exactly what your problem 
is supposedly supposed to be
we can only recommend solutions. there is no way we can actually fix your computer--
that is up to you--since you are in front of it
one last time ---*take it to a computer repair shop*

*moderators please close this thread*

this is got to be a scam if Karr refuses to follow steps after being offered by multiple
posters.

*you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

james, I've edited YOUR POST as well. DO NOT QUOTE a post that is against forum rules. We have enough work cleaning stuff up around here without having to edit quoted posts as well.

I think perhaps YOU NEED to tone down your posts as well. The user clearly states BEGINNER status. Keep that in mind when replying.

As to closing the thread  We'll be the ones who decide that, thank you very much.


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

thank for the help and i apologize for the language


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. And THANK YOU as well 

Hope you got everything figured out. If not, let us know.


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

yes i did and im sorry for the outburst this is a good site with good information .....
i do have one question... how do u know what drivers to download?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I understand, it's easy to get frustrated with computers, especially if you are just starting out learning them 


You should be able to go to the Toshiba website, enter your model number and see what they have for driver downloads.


----------



## karr (May 25, 2008)

thank you


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. Anything else, just ask


----------

